

Glee – Delightfully Simple Help Desk Software/Shared Inboxes for Teams - johnkevinmbasco
http://signup.gleehq.com/

======
dang
The Show HN rules exclude signup forms. Show HN requires something people can
try out.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
johnkevinmbasco
Oh, sorry for that, we'll keep that in mind. thanks!

